# Mic calibration file for Samson MM01



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi all,

I am new to the forum and to REW. I did a search to see if I could find any information on using the Samson MM01 microphone for taking measurements, but I didn't find anything. I'm also having a hard time finding calibration values for this microphone online. I also have an M-Audio Firewire 410 preamp for this microphone that I intend to use as the sound card.

Has anyone used these pieces with REW? And specifically, if anyone knows where I can find a set of calibration values for the mic that I could use in REW, I'd appreciate the tip. Thanks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Bryan!

It’s easy enough to create a calibration file for any mic you want to use, but you’ll first have to find a frequency response graph for it. If you can find one and post a picture of it here, we can help you create a file.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you Wayne. I did some searching online, but was unable to find frequency response information. I have sent an email to Samson requesting this, and I'll let you know when I receive a response. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Im also looking for that, is this enough?

But there is no value for below 20hz, it cant be that this mic doesnt measure below 20hz??


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> is this enough?


Yes, and if you trust it, it shows the mic as being near flat down to 20Hz. It's only down less than 0.5dB at 20Hz. 

It's an approximate $100 microphone, so I suppose that it is an accurate graph. It would indicate you don't even require a calibration file down to 20Hz. You have no way of knowing what happens below that, so you'd have to limit your measuring to that limit.

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Well I could send Samson an email about that.. I think I will, I'll post here if there is any remarks below 20hz

Thanks Brucek!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

This was the response I got from Samson:

Those specs are not available to me (below 20hz). That is an incredibly low
frequency for even a professional live arena rig to reproduce. It is likely
your home theatre system will never be loud enough to even hear those
frequencies. Either way, picture the curve to continue to drop off
exponentially as it goes lower in frequency from where it is at 20hz.

He apparently isnt familiar with SVS, Velodyne or JL subwoofers.. and he thinks you can hear the sound below 20hz, you can feel them!


----------



## SRR (May 4, 2008)

I love that response you got there, ummm, live arenas never go that low cause they would need 50-100 18" drivers per side dedicated to 50Hz and below. Depending on size of venue and subs in question.


----------



## mat_171 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi. I found a picture in the manual so I uploaded that, if helps you. So, you're saying that with a picture of the frecuency response you can make a calibration file? Tell me how. Grettings from Argentina.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Take a look at a meter calibration file on our download Page by dropping it into Windows notepad. You'll see the file is in simple text with a .cal extension. The entries by line are frequency, response, phase. The phase isn't required. The frequency entries do not need equal spacing as REW fills in the blanks.

Create your file in notebook, save it and change the extension to .cal and load it into REW and see if it looks as expected.

brucek


----------



## h4nc0 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hmm, I am about to get a Samson MM 01 instead of Behringer ECM8000 because they are out of stock. No calibration needed I guess, for this mic?

thx


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone made a calibration file for that Samson Mic????????


----------



## Barleywater (Dec 11, 2011)

Any measurement microphone without individual calibration data is of limited use. Highly recommend buying microphone with individual calibration, such as from Cross Spectrum.

Regards,

Andrew


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes, that's what I thought. The mic is discontinued and the device pairing with the mic is discontinued as well so that makes the microphone useless... Too bad...99$ wasted to drain...


----------



## Barleywater (Dec 11, 2011)

According to Cross-Spectrum site, basic calibration with return shipping (continental USA) starts at $55.


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

As much as new microphone almost


----------



## rewjack (Aug 24, 2011)

I have the same samson mic and the only reference calibration curve I found was from this topic. It is just an image but the curve is quite flat between 20hz to 3Khz, then unsignificant noise.

In this case do we realy need a calibration file for normal use? non professionnal.


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

I would assume that radio shack microphone is no less accurate than this one above 3khz


----------



## rewjack (Aug 24, 2011)

rokus666 said:


> I would assume that radio shack microphone is no less accurate than this one above 3khz


less than +- 2db in HF +3Khz , you will never do correction of this type anayways


----------



## Barleywater (Dec 11, 2011)

Behringer prints similarly beautiful picture for response of ECM8000:









Many individual calibrations reveal a different story:










Overall, most of this class of measurement microphones are stable, but details of component selection in the electronics, and in the electret microphone capsule make them all unique. Anybody trying to align levels of woofers and subs with these without individual calibration data is working with a wide margin of error. Likewise up above 2kHz. Very important perceptual assignments are made on fractions of a dB differences between 2kHz and 6kHz. Changing gain of 1/3rd octave or 1 octave EQ centered at 4kHz by 2dB is hard to ignore.

Regards,

Andrew


----------

